

New GitHub Explore Features - oBeLx
https://github.com/blog/1712-more-explore-features

======
theboss
If github is reading this, I would love to be able to explore by ``genre''.
I'm not really interested in a lot of the popular repos on github that are
flashy js libraries or whatever.

It can be harder to find repos that are, for example, Security related (that
aren't the big famous ones like metasploit, SET).

edit: To clarify...since typing ``security'' into github obviously yields so
many results. It's hard to weed out the junk I guess..but I guess that's the
very nature of the Search bar.

~~~
kodablah
This is difficult, because it relies on people to set a genre for their repo.
The things they did to explore here, and the ability to explore by language,
are based on data they have.

But there does need to be a way to view/manage all your (and others) starred
repos. I have many dozens starred in many different categories, that I no
longer have a use for stars because there are so many. I am residing to
maintaining my own list of projects elsewhere grouped into buckets.

------
richardburton
If you enjoy using the Explore section of GitHub, you might also like this
(free) iPhone app I made which lists the popular Repos built using the
languages that interest you:
[http://appstore.com/repo](http://appstore.com/repo)

------
Splendor
Anything that makes it easier to find repos I might be interested in makes me
happy.

~~~
adamnemecek
Yeah, I wish the search supported wild card search though, that would make
repo discovery even easier.

------
esja
For a "social coding" site it still surprises me that they don't have a more
obvious way to browse users.

------
morganherlocker
The "starred by people I follow" feature is exactly what I have been waiting
for.

